# Rusty Zoo Med Retibreeze Cages



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I purchased 2 reptibreeze cages a year ago and they have both gone rusty! One has rusted so bad it now has a hole in one of the aluminium screen walls.

I do use a MistKing misting system which works 4 time a day so it does get quite wet but they are supposed to be designed to withstand this type of use.

Zoo Med claim they have never seen anything like it before which I find hard to believe as mine are so bad. Please tell me your experiences. Has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

reptibreeze I thought were meant to be for reptiles that needed good ventelation?

Rust in a reptibreeze and humidity like that? How on earth have you manged that lol.
If I am thinking of the right ones, they look more like bird cages to me.
So I would say if it is high humidity you need and are trying to gain, use a vivarium.

The answer is no really, they are not meant to withstand humidity like that, they are not designed to, even with vivariums we often have to seal and varnish to waterproof them.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I would guess looking at the name that you are using them for chameleons,because they need good ventilation plus regular spraying.

They will rust and the only real alternative are the Terry Thatcher screened enclosures.They are more expensive but they do last so it really is a false economy to go for the cheaper ones,or replace them every year.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

colinm said:


> I would guess looking at the name that you are using them for chameleons,because they need good ventilation plus regular spraying.
> 
> They will rust and the only real alternative are the Terry Thatcher screened enclosures.They are more expensive but they do last so it really is a false economy to go for the cheaper ones,or replace them every year.


Yes you are correct they are being used to house panther chameleons. They are sprayed 4 times a day but do dry out in between spraying. The spraying is not just for humidity the main reason is for them to drink the droplets that settle afterwards. They don't recognise still water in a dish!

I looked at the Terry Thatcher cages but preferred the look (and price) of the black reptibreeze cages. Has anyone with chameleons had rust problems with Terry Thatcher cages whilst using a mister?


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> reptibreeze I thought were meant to be for reptiles that needed good ventelation?
> 
> Rust in a reptibreeze and humidity like that? How on earth have you manged that lol.
> If I am thinking of the right ones, they look more like bird cages to me.
> ...


I am using them for keeping panther chameleons. Chameleons need regular spraying and good ventilation. That is not unique to me everyone who keeps panthers have the same requirements. Indeed the photo on the packaging of the Reptibreeze cages even show a panther chameleon in it!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been through 6 or 7 reptibreeze cages now due to rust with my chameleons. With my misting system I mist for a total of 10 mins a day. All have rusted apart from one that i have up now and about 4 of them have supposed to have been a new design that cannot rust.

Zoomed have always been helpful and sent out replacement cages quickly so have only payed for two.

I have been looking at terry thatcher but those will need saving up for as I want two £170 4 feet high 2ft square cages. I have only heard good things about terry thatcher cages though:2thumb:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

You wont have a problem with his cages ( Terry Thatcher)I visited a friend who has kept chameleons in the same cages for ten years with regular spraying without any deterioration.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Bradley said:


> I have been through 6 or 7 reptibreeze cages now due to rust with my chameleons. With my misting system I mist for a total of 10 mins a day. All have rusted apart from one that i have up now and about 4 of them have supposed to have been a new design that cannot rust.
> 
> Zoomed have always been helpful and sent out replacement cages quickly so have only payed for two.
> 
> I have been looking at terry thatcher but those will need saving up for as I want two £170 4 feet high 2ft square cages. I have only heard good things about terry thatcher cages though:2thumb:


I bought them through Surrey Pet Supplies. They said Zoo Med have requested to see them before they replace as "they have never seen anything like it before!" Which has annoyed me somewhat as I didn't think that was true. 

They said I need to buy two more to put my chameleons in so I could return the old ones for them to see for themselves (even though I've sent them photos) before they replace. So that means I'm stuck with them whether I like it or not. Which is not very helpful as I would have switched to Terry Thatcher - definitely.

Beware everyone! Their customer service is rubbish.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Chamelian said:


> I bought them through Surrey Pet Supplies. They said Zoo Med have requested to see them before they replace as "they have never seen anything like it before!" Which has annoyed me somewhat as I didn't think that was true.
> 
> They said I need to buy two more to put my chameleons in so I could return the old ones for them to see for themselves (even though I've sent them photos) before they replace. So that means I'm stuck with them whether I like it or not. Which is not very helpful as I would have switched to Terry Thatcher - definitely.
> 
> Beware everyone! There customer service is rubbish.


I only had mine rust and didnt get any holes in ine. I just sent photos and they sent me new ones.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

This was an old issue which I thought they'd long rectified. The used to use steel mesh and from what I had read, switched to ali some time back? Might be old stock. Might be I heard wrong. An interesting one none the less.


----------



## Chamelian (Mar 11, 2010)

Chamelian said:


> I bought them through Surrey Pet Supplies. They said Zoo Med have requested to see them before they replace as "they have never seen anything like it before!" Which has annoyed me somewhat as I didn't think that was true.
> 
> They said I need to buy two more to put my chameleons in so I could return the old ones for them to see for themselves (even though I've sent them photos) before they replace. So that means I'm stuck with them whether I like it or not. Which is not very helpful as I would have switched to Terry Thatcher - definitely.
> 
> Beware everyone! Their customer service is rubbish.


Just to clarify everyone I meant Zoo Med's customer service is rubbish not Surrey Pet Supplies! Zoo Med are the ones that have insisted they see them first.

Surrey Pet Supplies offer a fantastic service together with GREAT PRICES. If you haven't used them before check them out.


----------

